# The Joint Declaration



## FenderPriest (Jan 20, 2009)

What do you guys make of the Joint Declaration produced by the Roman Catholic Church and the Lutheran World Federation in 1999? Did it accomplish anything? Anything of value? A friend brought this to my attention recently - which I'm not sure how I missed it - and I'm trying to formulate an opinion on the circumstances and document. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## yeutter (Mar 18, 2009)

It looks like liberal Lutherans agreeing with liberals in the Church of Rome. What is said in the document still sounds like Romanism to me.


----------

